# Exercise and Immune function



## Ming the Merciless (6 Apr 2020)

Worth a read.

https://www.podiumrunner.com/training/how-to-train-and-eat-to-boost-your-immunity-from-coronavirus/


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2020)

I may be interpeting it wrong, but it seems to be telling g that which is already well established - exercise is good, excessive levels of exercise is bad.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> I may be interpeting it wrong, but it seems to be telling g that which is already well established - exercise is good, excessive levels of exercise is bad.



Yes and no I’d never seen anything about actual duration and intensity of the sessions before. Plus the bit on glucose supplies for the immune cells which I hadn’t thought about before. There’s a linked scientific paper in the article that I found interesting but am wary to linking to stuff many find over their heads.


----------



## mudsticks (7 Apr 2020)

Exercise well, but not to excess, improve your lung function and capacity with a well thought out system and sequence of posture work.

Yoga has been doing all this, and boosting immunity, for a loooong time, it's also very good for mental health


----------



## Yellow Fang (2 May 2020)

If you are cycling any distance, I would have thought it was fairly difficult to keep your heart rate at less than 60% max for over an hour. However, I don't really know. My theoretical maximum heart rate is 168 (220-age); 60% of that is 92. Whenever I get on the treadmill, strider or gym cycle my heart rate goes way above that. I reckon my heart rate would exceed 93 just walking.

Being fat is a risk factor for coronavirus and exercise is one way of losing it, although more from suppression of appetite than calories burnt, so I've read. I've seen people lose tons of weight through exercise.

Another effect of exercise is increasing the body's ability to take up oxygen, which might help if you get a disease of the lungs.

I really want to get a little fitter and reduce some of the flab I've put on the last several years, particularly as I have entered the danger zone of being over 50. My preferred method of exercise is running, but I can't do very much before my knee starts to break down. I really should be getting out on the bike a bit more.


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2020)

Yellow Fang said:


> If you are cycling any distance, I would have thought it was fairly difficult to keep your heart rate at less than 60% max for over an hour. However, I don't really know. My theoretical maximum heart rate is 168 (220-age); 60% of that is 92. Whenever I get on the treadmill, strider or gym cycle my heart rate goes way above that. I reckon my heart rate would exceed 93 just walking.
> 
> Being fat is a risk factor for coronavirus and exercise is one way of losing it, although more from suppression of appetite than calories burnt, so I've read. I've seen people lose tons of weight through exercise.
> 
> ...


220-age is garbage; going by that I'm 20years old not 44years old  Hard to do just now but a long hill after a reasonable warm up or a high intensity turbo session can suggest what it should be. Even if you don't know your actual max don't let that stupid formula put you off. Excess weight means that your body is fighting that just to breath losing some of it means that strength is freed up to breath through things or frees it up to fight other things. Good luck


----------

